# anybody from Town Bank or Villas NJ



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

anybody from Town Bank or Villas NJ...
just would like to hear some news from Dad's area


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Townbank/Villas*

from the Erma area, Broad Street Bullies #1....


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

by chance do you know the Wuerkers?


----------



## outcastn41 (Mar 18, 2004)

How are u doin i,m from n cape may and I no todd and mr.wuerker they own a farm on seashore road were we ride our quads 1 of the guys i ride with. mr wuerker is his uncle. I also know ruddedogg. flyers rule!!!


Buddha


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Townbank or Villas*

I know the wuerkers very well. I used to procure pumpkins from their pumpkin patch back in my younger, wilder days.I'm also good friends with buddha.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

My sister dated Todd for a few years. I was curious if anybody knew him. My dad lives over in the Villas and I'm going up in a few weeks when the water warms up, when the time comes I was wondering if anybody can let me know where the Stripers are, I haven't had much luck down here in Va., so I want to try my luck in Lower township and C.M. 
Outcastn, I know where you ride back near the pond. And the dogs always chase you guys...anyway when I'm comin' up I'll post for info. Thanks and Ruddedog I think Todd probably counts how many pumpkins he has


----------

